

How to recruit the best technical talent as a business founder? - Ishaanmalhi

How a lot of good&#x2F;bad&#x2F;ugly stories begin...I recently left a pretty secure job in banking (in London) to work with startups just a few months ago. Having chosen a role with an accelerator to accelerate my own networking and understanding of the London tech scene, I now find myself with my own daily drip of good&#x2F;bad&#x2F;ugly ideas.<p>There is a nice mix of potentially world-changing, bank-rolling and utterly significant ideas in there.<p>However, to get to a point where I can really distinguish which is which, these things need building. As the title suggests, this won&#x27;t and can&#x27;t really be done by me. I&#x27;m a business guy. Full of ideas but not technically capable of executing them to the level where they can really gain meaningful traction. I need to hire a developer but want to know if they look upon a business founder with great ideas as fresh meat to pounce on or someone to harness their ability with a commercial edge.<p>The long and short of it is this, how does a developer need incentivising to really want to grow a potentially world-changing business with a guy that has a non-technical background.<p>Appreciate the help :)
======
productmanageur
You need to find someone that believes in the vision, who will earn sweat
equity with you and thinks you're the guy from a commercial point of view that
can make that happen.

Tech companies without developers obviously don't work but nor to teams of
developers only.

Show that you can articulate what needs to be done from a tech point of view
and have a basic understanding of how it can be done!

Good luck!

------
PaulHoule
Paying a market rate sure helps. I have no end of my own speculative ideas
that I can work on for sweat equity and people that want me to work for free
are a dime a dozen.

